# Turkey gun tips



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

First off here is the list of helpfull tips that i get a lot of pms about


1 start with a clean bore, run a dry brush through your barrel and choke tubes no solvent's you need to strip the old wad material out if the bore and tube

2.use a soild rest I use a lead sled it removes a lot of the recoil.

3. use large target backers and or shoot and see tagets of 12 inch diam.

4 have your shells and cleaning gear on the range and ready and organized as well as a note book to log load preformance and a good marker to mark what load you used and choke at what distance.

5.make sure your scopes or red dots have extra batteries if they use them

6. have some light trap and or field loads to zero in your scope/red dot
do this at 5-7 yds it will cause a large single rat hole pattern and allow you to center your optics with out wasting the expensive turkey loads you will be testing.

7. make sure to fire each load at least twice from each choke tube your testing and clean it every 2 rounds fired including the bore with a dry brush
8 test the loads from 25-40 yds in 5-yard increments some like 10 yd its your choice i do 5 yds so i know the max effective patterns of my gun.

8. make sure you label the load and choke in your note book for future refrences and stating points fo rnext season if you decidee to change chokes and loads

9 my choices are this i have yet to find a gun that wont give good patterns with a rhino or comp-n-choke have solved about 60 percent of all pattrens i haev sene in most of the 10 guns i have tested them in... as well as winchester lead turkey supremes 5-6 shot and the winchester extended range load and the remington hevi shot 5's the ultiimate load i have ever tested in all guns is the nitro ammo i have yet to find a gun that at 40 yds doesnt but over 170+ pellets in that 12 diam target with that load mine does 210 pellets at that distance iam sure there are more but i quit counti


hope this helps good luck and good hunting


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Excellent advice deputy,don't see any holes in your pattern!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Were going to keep this at the top for a while.


----------



## MathewsPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

every one will benefit from theis info great!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i use custom duplex loads from nitro...

3 1/2 in mag loads
number 4's and 6's 2 5/8oz

i just shot a turkey last saturday at 55yards...wow...broke his wing/neck and back.

stock choke tube in my benelli super nova (full choke)


----------

